# Batch zum Erstellen eines Backups



## StefanLausL (29. März 2007)

Hallo !

Ich habe folgenden Batch der leider nur zwischen 10.00 Uhr und 24 Uhr funktioniert
da dazwischen die Stundenangabe nur einstellig ist:
--------------------
 @echo off
set jahr=%date:~-4%
set monat=%date:~-7,2%
set tag=%date:~-10,2%
set stunde=%time:~-11,2%
set minute=%time:~-8,2%
set sekunde=%time:~-5,2%
copy "d:\test.txt"  "d:\Test"%jahr%%monat%%tag%%stunde%%minute%%sekunde%
move /-Y d:\Test.txt  "\\ka-xch\Test"%jahr%%monat%%tag%%stunde%%minute%%sekunde%
if errorlevel 1 goto error
goto ende
:error
echo Das kopieren ist fehlgeschlagen
:ende
pause
-------------------------------

Sobald es 9.00 Uhr ist z.b. funktioniert dieser Batch nicht mehr.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Variable stunde immer zweistellig bekomme
z.b. 09.00 Uhr ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. April 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

nicht schön, aber geht


```
set stunde=%time:~-11,2%
if %stunde% LSS 10 set stunde=0%time:~-10,1%
```

bye
Andreas


----------



## StefanLausL (12. April 2007)

Super !

Vielen Dank !


----------

